

Lecture 11: Company Culture and Building a Team, Part 2 - aerosmile
http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec11/

======
scobar
One of the readings [1] and some responses in this lecture emphasize friends
of friends as the main outlet for first hires until a startup is successful
enough to attract more talent. Many (most?) startups are based in SV. Do most
initial hires come from those in the founders' network who already live in the
Valley?

Other than recruiting at universities, has there been any other successful
outlets for talent that isn't already part of the SV bubble? From what I've
read, it seems poaching is very common there. Is that because there is a lack
of quality developers and surplus of mediocre ones, or a lack of developers
overall who are located in or will relocate to SV?

It just seems to me that the SV bubble is such a small sample (even with a
higher density of talented people congregating there), and so much of the
world's talent remains unnoticed and ignorant of the opportunity there. If I'm
mistaken and anyone more familiar with hiring in SV can provide insight, then
I'd greatly appreciate it.

[1] [http://blog.samaltman.com/how-to-hire](http://blog.samaltman.com/how-to-
hire)

------
ericvorheese
Is there a collection of transcripts for these videos?

~~~
todd3834
I'm pretty sure each lecture has a transcript. You can view the full
collection here:
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/lists/readings/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/lists/readings/)

The transcripts are not always posted immediately but there is a placeholder
when a transcript is to be expected but not ready yet.

